# Xd-9 +p+ ???



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Howdy folks,

My nieghbor gave me some +P+ ammo, any issues in sending this through my XD-9?

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

Some think that a "steady diet +P+ or NATO rounds will reduce the longevity of your pistol" But I don't know.??? How many grains are they?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

hbski said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> My nieghbor gave me some +P+ ammo, any issues in sending this through my XD-9?
> 
> ...


If you don't plan to use them beyond a handfull your neighbor gave you why risk damaging a good gun. If you feel a need for more power Have at it. If you want to do what you should do then read your manual and if it does not say +P+ is acceptable give the rounds back.

Thats my opinion.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

+P will not hurt a SA XD


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

BT2Flip said:


> +P will not hurt a SA XD


but his is +p+ or at least the box is labeled that way, but now that I've opened it it looks like it's actually from another box.

Does +P and +P+ have any markings on the casings to indicate as such?

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

+P would probably be okay, but I wouldn't use +P+. Do you have an owner's manual? I wouldn't use either one of them in a good gun if I didn't have to.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

contact here...

http://www.springfield-armory.com/contactus.php


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

the XD is very capable of handling +p+ rounds. i doubt ur planning on plinking at the range with them so for SD/Hd useage ur fine! i carry 124 gr +p speer gold dots in my xd9sc and i wouldnt hesitate to carry +p+ but i just like the 124 gr +p better!


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

just to clarify, since im new, +p is high pressure rounds? so +p+ would be...very high pressure rounds?


----------

